

Show HN: Stay 100% motivated - imron
http://www.imralsoftware.com/100

======
imron
Many HN'ers will be familiar with Don't Break the Chain - a technique that
motivates you to achieve your goals by working towards them every day, thereby
building a chain of days in a row that you have done something.

It's a great technique, but having used it for years I started to notice a
pretty big flaw, which is that if a chain does get broken it can be pretty
demotivating - and the longer the chain, the more demotivating the feeling.

And so I developed 100%, which rather than using 'days in a row' as a
motivator, instead calculates a 'dedication percentage' based on the number of
days in last 30 where you completed a task, with the aim being to keep that
number at 100%.

By using a percentage, you don't get a massive crash when a chain gets broken,
and by using a rolling time period you can build back up to 100% in relatively
short time (compared say to rebuilding a 150 day chain).

The idea was to build upon the basic premise of don't break the chain, and
address what I saw as its main flaw.

